# بالصور.. أزمتا "حرق القرآن" و"كاميليا" تسيطران على صلاة عيد الفطر.. وتواجد أمنى مكثف.. و"الأوقاف" تلجأ لبيان "الوحدة الوطنية" لتلطيف الأجواء



## KOKOMAN (10 سبتمبر 2010)

*بالصور.. أزمتا "حرق القرآن" و"كاميليا" تسيطران على صلاة عيد الفطر.. وتواجد أمنى مكثف.. و"الأوقاف" تلجأ لبيان "الوحدة الوطنية" لتلطيف الأجواء*

*بالصور.. أزمتا "حرق القرآن" و"كاميليا" تسيطران على صلاة عيد الفطر.. وتواجد أمنى مكثف.. و"الأوقاف" تلجأ لبيان "الوحدة الوطنية" لتلطيف الأجواء*​ 
الجمعة، 10 سبتمبر 2010 





​ 
آلاف المصريين احتشدوا لأداء صلاة العيد اليوم 
علام عبد الغفار ووليد عبد السلام وأشرف عزوز - تصوير - عمرو دياب وياسر عبد الله وماهر اسكندر ومحمود حفناوى وأحمد إسماعيل​ 
8236;وسط تواجد أمنى مكثف، أدى آلاف المسلمين اليوم صلاة عيد الفطر المبارك فى مختلف أنحاء القاهرة، وسط أجواء من الغضب على خلفية أزمة الجماعة الأمريكية التى أعلنت اعتزامها حرق 100 نسخة من القرآن الكريم، وكذلك التوترات التى خلفتها أزمة كاميليا شحاتة زوجة كاهن كنيسة دير مواس، التى ترددت مزاعم حول إسلامها، ليظهر فيما بعد فيديو منسوباً لها، تؤكد خلاله استمرارها على دينها.




​ 
وكثفت قوات الأمن تواجدها حول المساجد والساحات التى خصصتها وزارة الأوقاف للصلاة.. وشهدت الشوارع المجاورة لمساجد الأزهر والحسين ومصطفى محمود تواجدا أمنيا ملحوظا تحسبا لاندلاع مظاهرات على خلفية إعلان القس الأمريكى تيرى جونز حرق المصحف الشريف. ​ 




​ 
وفى محاولة من وزارة الأوقاف لاحتواء أزمة كاميليا شحاتة، تم توزيع بيان على المصلين داخل مسجد عمرو بن العاص تضمن بعض الآيات القرآنية، والدعوة إلى الحفاظ على أمن الوطن واستقراره وتعميق مفهوم المواطنة وترسيخ القيم والقضاء على الشائعات والعمل من أجل رفعة قد الوطن.​ 




​ 
وفيما احتشد آلاف بمسجد الحسين والجامع الأزهر من الجنسين لأداء صلاة العيد.. اتسم مسجد الفتح بميدان رمسيس بتعزيزات أمنية مكثفة تحسباً لتظاهر المصلين عقب الصلاة، ودارت خطبة العيد حول التسامح ومدى حرية الإنسان فى اختيار عقيدته وتلا إمام المسجد قوله تعالى "من شاء فليؤمن ومن شاء فليكفر".​ 




​ 
وفى مسجد نزار كدسة بمنطقة بين السرايات صلى المصريون وعدد من المواطنين الهنود والأفغان والسودانيين المقيمين بالقاهرة للدارسة صلاة عيد الفطر المبارك. وبعد انتهاء الصلاة ألقى الإمام خطبة دعا فيها المسلمين لضرورة الالتزام بتعاليم الدين الإسلامى والاستمرار فى الأعمال الخيرية والطاعة بعد انتهاء أيام شهر رمضان.​ 




​ 
وطالب الإمام المسلمين بضرورة أن يقوموا بإخراج الزكاة قبل صلاة العيد وذلك لأنها ـ على حد قوله ـ كفارة للذنوب والخطايا التى قد يرتكبها بعض المصلين خلال شهر رمضان الكريم، مؤكدا أن الزكاة تعد منحة ربانية للمسلمين لتحقيق المغفرة والتوبة لهم. ​ 




​ 
فيما شهد شارع جامعة الدول العربية وبالتحديد ساحة مسجد مصطفى محمود آلاف المصلين الذين ملئوا الساحات والشوارع الفرعية والرئيسية وسط حالة من الفرحة التى عمت المصلين عقب الانتهاء من الصلاة تمثلت فى الجلوس فى شارع " الشانزليزيه" جامعة الدول العربية. ​ 




​ 
ورصدت عدسة اليوم السابع وقوف المصلين من النساء والرجال جنبا إلى جنب وسط حالة من الخشوع يحيط بهم رجال الأمن.​ 




​ 
كما أدى قرابة 5 آلاف شخص صلاة العيد داخل مسجد عمرو بن العاص وتطرق إمام المسجد فى خطبته إلى دعوة القس الإنجيلى تيرى جونز بحرق المصحف فى ذكرى أحداث الحادى عشر من سبتمبر مطالبا "بقطع يد كل إنسان تمتد يده ليمس القرآن الكريم بسوء" مضيفا أن الإسلام يحترم كل الديانات والعقائد السماوية الأخرى ولم يفرق بين نبى وآخر. وأشار الإمام أن الإسلام لم يعرف التعصب ولم يدعَُ إلى التطرف.​ 




​ 
ولم يفت مرشحو مجلس الشعب الفرصة للدعاية لأنفسهم فى مثل هذا اليوم حيث علق المرشحون العشرات من اللافتات على الرصيف المقابل للمسجد مهنئين فيه المصلين. وعلى الجانب الآخر فضل عدد من المصريين تأجيل احتفالاتهم بعيد الفطرإلى اليوم الثانى بسبب الازدحام الشديد الذى شهدته الشوارع عقب الصلاة.​ 




​ 





​http://www.alanbabola.com/search.php?do=finduser&u=3&starteronly=1


----------



## tasoni queena (10 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: بالصور.. أزمتا "حرق القرآن" و"كاميليا" تسيطران على صلاة عيد الفطر.. وتواجد أمنى مكثف.. و"الأوقاف" تلجأ لبيان "الوحدة الوطنية" لتلطيف الأجواء*

يادى بيان الوحدة الوطنية اللى خنقونا بيه

لما يبقوا غلطانين نغمة الوحدة الوطنية

وبعدين فى حاجة لافتة نظرى فى الصور

الستات اهى بتصلى وسط الرجالة وادامهم

شكرا كوكو للخبر والصور​


----------



## BITAR (10 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: بالصور.. أزمتا "حرق القرآن" و"كاميليا" تسيطران على صلاة عيد الفطر.. وتواجد أمنى مكثف.. و"الأوقاف" تلجأ لبيان "الوحدة الوطنية" لتلطيف الأجواء*




> وفى محاولة من وزارة الأوقاف لاحتواء أزمة كاميليا شحاتة، تم توزيع بيان على المصلين داخل مسجد عمرو بن العاص تضمن بعض الآيات القرآنية، والدعوة إلى الحفاظ على أمن الوطن واستقراره وتعميق مفهوم المواطنة وترسيخ القيم والقضاء على الشائعات والعمل من أجل رفعة قد الوطن.


*صعب على همجيين التنفيذ*​


----------



## العراقيه (10 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: بالصور.. أزمتا "حرق القرآن" و"كاميليا" تسيطران على صلاة عيد الفطر.. وتواجد أمنى مكثف.. و"الأوقاف" تلجأ لبيان "الوحدة الوطنية" لتلطيف الأجواء*

*عمال يتكلم مع ناس قافله  على دماغها *
*شكرا على الخبر*​


----------



## حبيبة حبيبي (10 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: بالصور.. أزمتا "حرق القرآن" و"كاميليا" تسيطران على صلاة عيد الفطر.. وتواجد أمنى مكثف.. و"الأوقاف" تلجأ لبيان "الوحدة الوطنية" لتلطيف الأجواء*






هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Bent Christ (10 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: بالصور.. أزمتا "حرق القرآن" و"كاميليا" تسيطران على صلاة عيد الفطر.. وتواجد أمنى مكثف.. و"الأوقاف" تلجأ لبيان "الوحدة الوطنية" لتلطيف الأجواء*

ده بدل ما يصلوا لربنا 
وهو عادى كده ان الستات تصلى وسط الرجاله


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: بالصور.. أزمتا "حرق القرآن" و"كاميليا" تسيطران على صلاة عيد الفطر.. وتواجد أمنى مكثف.. و"الأوقاف" تلجأ لبيان "الوحدة الوطنية" لتلطيف الأجواء*

*شكرا ع الخبر كوكو

وربنا يرحمنا*​


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (10 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: بالصور.. أزمتا "حرق القرآن" و"كاميليا" تسيطران على صلاة عيد الفطر.. وتواجد أمنى مكثف.. و"الأوقاف" تلجأ لبيان "الوحدة الوطنية" لتلطيف الأجواء*

شكرا ليك ع الخبر
 و البيان مش هيغير حاجة طول ما الكلمة دى موجودة ( و قاتلوا ) فى القرأن لأنهم مش هيقدروا ينكروها أو يحذفوها


----------



## Rosetta (10 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: بالصور.. أزمتا "حرق القرآن" و"كاميليا" تسيطران على صلاة عيد الفطر.. وتواجد أمنى مكثف.. و"الأوقاف" تلجأ لبيان "الوحدة الوطنية" لتلطيف الأجواء*

*شكرااااا كوكو على الخبر 
سلام المسيح*​


----------

